
UN Integration under the spotlight - DanBC
http://www.irinnews.org/report.aspx?reportid=94647
======
DanBC
Introductory paragraph from the article.

> _Putting all UN operations in a country under a single management structure
> is not as simple as it might sound. In some countries, different parts of
> the UN may be negotiating with rebels to allow the delivery of humanitarian
> aid, while their colleagues might be involved in planning military assaults
> against the very same groups._

Some people here work in massive organisations. I'm interested if they ever
feel a bit like they're simultaneously "making deals with rebels" and
"planning military raids on those rebels".

